# Worm-inspired robot crawls through intestines



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

http://www.newscientisttech.com/article/dn...intestines.html


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

"That thing is REAL?!" --Neo from the Matrix


----------

